# 15 or 16 inch rim



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I was looking to buy a set of rims to mount a cheater slick so I can go to the track and was wondering what size of rim I could fit out back since I can't seem to find a 17" rim for this application. I am trying to keep it on the cheaper side since I don't always go to the track as of now, but eventually I will be going more often.


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

I was wanting to do the same thing, so I will wait for any feedback with you


----------

